
Quantum Computer Factors the Number 15 - fogus
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/09/quantum_compute.html
======
zandorg
It says it'll only halve the key length (eg, from 256 down to 128). I think
the most promising factoring algorithm would involve finding a halfway point
repeatedly so it would complete in about 256 steps, but I have no idea how to
find that solution.

------
tocomment
I thought they had been doing 15 for a while. I wish all news articles about
quantum computing progress would report this metric.

